# How to make menhaden oil



## bellview268219

Ive been using menhaden oil alot while fishing but its hurting my pockets$$$

Does anyone know how to make their own menhaden oil if so please help


----------



## SaltAddict

I don't know how to make it. How do you use it? I fill a dasani bottle and hang it from a stern cleat. I poke one small hole in the bottle with a hook. It puts out a great slick and lasts a very long time. I also put menhaden milk off the other stern cleat in the same fashion. The 2 combined really cover the water column.


----------



## Prince Caspian

I think the commercial fish oil operations grind them up and the oil floats up to the top, then they use the rest for animal feed and fertilizer. What's left after that goes into your McDonald's Filet O' Fish. Seriously, I saw some program about a commercial fishing boat around Alaska that processes their catch at sea. Seems like they had to heat the fish to render the oil out as well. Guess you could always use an old blender...


----------



## bellview268219

thanks in alot


----------



## Prince Caspian

I might add, if you can cast net for pogies, you will pull in more than you could possibly need this time of year. If we decide to chum, we take turns cutting pogies into sections about an inch long from head to tail and tossing them overboard. They put out a massive slick with very little meat going overboard. If you can't throw a net for them... Well, just invite me!!:thumbup:


----------



## JMB

Buy a chum churn and cast net pogies from the local bayou. 

Chum churn r awesome and pogies put out oil n pieces of meat too. 

As messy as pogies are, I would not even think about trying to make ur own oil from fresh ones. 

I can smell the stench now!


----------



## Kenton

I looked all over Texar the other day and could not find any. I think they push out into the bay later in the day. Saw lots of schools there.


----------



## JMB

Kenton said:


> I looked all over Texar the other day and could not find any. I think they push out into the bay later in the day. Saw lots of schools there.


The rain may have moved them around from their usual haunts. Keep looking, they'll be back. 

Try mid-morning or late afternoon. Look for the flips, or listen for them. They make a distinctive sound.


----------



## Kenton

JMB said:


> The rain may have moved them around from their usual haunts. Keep looking, they'll be back.
> 
> Try mid-morning or late afternoon. Look for the flips, or listen for them. They make a distinctive sound.


I was able to find one school two days ago and netted about 40 hand sized fish. Going again tonight. I am going to try from the tressels. Not sure if thats legal, but we will see.


----------



## 1pescadoloco

Rather than making oil, I just put a bunch in a 5gl. bucket & turn them into chum with my 1/2" drill motor spinning a paint mixer with sharpened edges. I freeze it in gallon baggies. They last about two hours when thrown over the side in an orange bag. After 20 min or so you can sight cast to the fish. Every big snapper I have ever caught, was on a piece of bait freelined in a chum slick. :thumbsup:

Based on the odor from the store bought oil, I would guess that making the oil yourself would not make you very popular with your neighbors.


----------

